# Maj Damon Murray



## dapaterson (7 Jul 2011)

The Sun is reporting that Maj Damon Murray, of 1 Wing HQ in Kingston, was found dead in a lake in Gatineau.

http://www.ottawasun.com/2011/07/07/body-of-military-officer-pulled-from-gatineau-lake


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Jul 2011)

RIP Damon.    

Thoughts and prayers to Damon's family, friends and colleagues.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2011)

RIP


----------



## the_girlfirend (9 Jul 2011)

Good bye my friend


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Jul 2011)

Info on his service.

MURRAY, Major Damon Kemp - Major Damon Kemp Murray, 35, of Kingston, Ontario, tragically passed away in a swimming accident on the 4th of July 2011. His heartbreaking loss will be profoundly felt by his mother, Christine Dorothy, father Donald Murray, brother Brandon, his three children Joel, 9, Ella, 7, Charlie, 4, whose mother is estranged wife, Carla Murray. A service commemorating Damon will be held at St George's Cathedral in Kingston on Friday, July 15th at 1:30. An Award will be set up in Damon's name at his high school, Tagwi Secondary School in Avonmore, Ontario. Those wanting to contribute will be able to do so at the Church and at the reception. For information on direct deposit or to mail contributions, please contact mother, Christine Dorothy, at christinedotcom@bell.net. The family expresses their sincere gratitude to all donors.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jul 2011)

RIP Major Murray   

Our heartfelt condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Major Murray.


----------

